# i got my first trad. kill this mornin in the rain



## TIMBO1985 (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## revrandyf (Sep 18, 2012)

Congratulations - that's cool!


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Sep 18, 2012)

good job


----------



## Jayin J (Sep 18, 2012)

WTG man, that's awesome!


----------



## gurn (Sep 18, 2012)

And ah fine first kill it is! Tell us about your set up.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 18, 2012)

mike


----------



## jerry russell (Sep 18, 2012)

Good for you. That is a big deal!


----------



## ngabowhunter (Sep 18, 2012)

Man that's awesome. You didn't waste any time. If I'm not mistaken you just started shooting traditional less than a month ago. It took me over three years to get a deer with mine. Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## tony2001577 (Sep 18, 2012)

Nice !!! Congrats !


----------



## Dennis (Sep 18, 2012)

Great job


----------



## rapid fire (Sep 18, 2012)

Shoot yeah.  That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 18, 2012)

congratulations! that is something right there. Now, I want to hear the story....


----------



## snook24 (Sep 18, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 18, 2012)

WTG!!!!!! you made the wet weather work for you!!!!!!


----------



## TIMBO1985 (Sep 18, 2012)

i got off work this mornin at 7 and it was floodin i started to just go to the house , but sometin keept tellin me go get in the stand , i was on the dirt rd about a mile from the house almost at thehuntin club gate 3 deer cross the rd so i decided to go climb in the rain , i got in the stand and every thing situated by 7 35 , and i was on my phone lookinat the bow huntin forum i look to my left and he was rite there about 20 yrd comin srait to me , i laid the phone down he came rite up under me and stopped , he stayed there for about a min and turned and went behind me turned broad side at 12 yrds i had to turn around to get a shot he heard me up there but he froze long enough for me to draw back pick my spot and let her fly he ran about 75 yrds and pilled up i was about to pass out i never had a rush like that ever in my life , i knew i was hooked on trad. huntin b4 this mornin but i deff. know it now , i thank GOD every time i get a chance to hunt if it werent for him none of this would be possible , thank you every body for the kind words


----------



## Blueridge (Sep 18, 2012)

congrats


----------



## TIMBO1985 (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 18, 2012)

Man that is just awesome! 
I am proud for you! Spoiled now I reckon.....ain't nothing to this stuff.
Good job, that is a fine deer.

Pretty heeler behind you in the first pic.


----------



## onemoretime (Sep 18, 2012)

way to go


----------



## TIMBO1985 (Sep 18, 2012)

thank you , the heeler is my rd. dog, she will bay a hog, tree coon and squirls and track deer, and drive me crazzy most of the time she is a muti tasker i gues you could say lol


----------



## PinkTC (Sep 18, 2012)

Congrats!!


----------



## TIMBO1985 (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 18, 2012)

Great story and great job on yur first Trad Deer! Congrats.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 18, 2012)

AWESOME!!!! Congratulations on a mighty fine first!


----------



## belle&bows (Sep 18, 2012)

OH YEAH !!! Congrats!!


----------



## BkBigkid (Sep 18, 2012)

Congrats, It is always a great feeling on the first, but with trad that feeling always stays with you.


----------



## Michael F Sights (Sep 18, 2012)

Congrats!!!


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Sep 18, 2012)

Great story.  Congrats! 

Wish I could see the pix.  My work computer won't let me open them in this format.


----------



## eman1885 (Sep 18, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## johnweaver (Sep 18, 2012)

Way to get it done!!!  Thats a fine buck in anyones book!!!


----------



## whossbows (Sep 18, 2012)

nicin


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 18, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Longstreet1 (Sep 18, 2012)

Congrats, that is a nice buck


----------



## hogdgz (Sep 18, 2012)

Congrats man!!! I love the dark horns.


----------



## Recurve (Sep 18, 2012)

Congrats,nice deer.


----------



## FMBear (Sep 18, 2012)

Great photos and stories!  Congrats!


----------



## dutchman (Sep 18, 2012)

Mighty fine!


----------



## Clipper (Sep 18, 2012)

Hunting in the rain in spite of the odds paid off for you.  Congratulations.  You are hooked now.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Sep 19, 2012)

Jealous.  Congrats!


----------



## dpoole (Sep 19, 2012)

congrat !!!!


----------



## Bucky T (Sep 19, 2012)

That's awesome!!!!

Congrats!!


----------



## GrayG (Sep 19, 2012)

That's one you'll never forget


----------



## OconeeDan (Sep 19, 2012)

Congratulations, that is a fine buck!


----------



## Knee Deep (Sep 19, 2012)

Congrats man!!


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Sep 19, 2012)

TIMBO1985 said:


>



Good job. Great pic by the way!


----------



## Jeff Roark (Sep 19, 2012)

nice one for sure.


----------



## SOS (Sep 22, 2012)

Nothing better than that first trad deer!  And a good shot builds that confidence.  Fine deer, fine job!


----------



## robert carter (Sep 23, 2012)

Great job.Thanks for the pic now I remember what one looks like. deer are hiding purty good around here now.lol.RC


----------



## Chris Horsman (Sep 24, 2012)

Awesome deer. In the picture of your buck with the arrow sticking out does the arrow look to be at a funny angle to you? Maybe from the way the picture was taken it looks like the arrow is angling up. Goes to show perception is a funny thing. Don`t mean anything by it just curious.


----------



## NavyDave (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## TIMBO1985 (Sep 24, 2012)

yea it does look funny, the deer ran through some wait a min. vines and it broke the arrow and it was hangin down, i have had alot of people ask me if i was huntin on the ground or on a mountian and he was on the up hill side lol, bt i was about 20 ft up a tree on level ground caint wait  for number 2


----------



## Skunkhound (Sep 25, 2012)

Great job , that really is an awesome first. You really set the bar high.


----------



## chenryiv (Sep 25, 2012)

congrats!!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Sep 25, 2012)

Good deal!


----------



## Tailfeather (Sep 25, 2012)

Congrats!!


----------



## Chris Horsman (Sep 25, 2012)

Kewl beans, man. Freaky picture, sure enuff.


----------

